# I feel stoned 24/7



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

What a fucking irony! I've never smoked weed before in my life, yet I feel stoned or ''high'' 24/7, or at least this is what I imagine being high feels like. Like I'm just not ''here''...im not ''with it''. Make sense?

This past tuesday I saw my therapist, and she was writing down all of my symptoms, and then she goes, "Wow, this sounds a lot like being high." Durrr...but then again, im just a rookie.

Stoned without the euphoria. Just plain ol' stoned.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> What a fucking irony! I've never smoked weed before in my life, yet I feel stoned or ''high'' 24/7, or at least this is what I imagine being high feels like. Like I'm just not ''here''...im not ''with it''. Make sense?
> 
> This past tuesday I saw my therapist, and she was writing down all of my symptoms, and then she goes, "Wow, this sounds a lot like being high." Durrr...but then again, im just a rookie.
> 
> Stoned without the euphoria. Just plain ol' stoned.


I so hear you! This is how I feel. I have never been stoned either, and yet I feel this way also and without the euphoria!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

*holds up the invisible DP joint* ...Me too.









It actually does resemble the buzz from weed.btw


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

So glad you guys can relate! But question is...how do you come ''down?"


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> So glad you guys can relate! But question is...how do you come ''down?"


You take the magic pill of course. It will solve all your problems.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

hoot said:


> You take the magic pill of course. It will solve all your problems.


What magic pill? Sarcasm?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

hoot said:


> You take the magic pill of course. It will solve all your problems.


What magic pill? Sarcasm?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> So glad you guys can relate! But question is...how do you come ''down?"


I don't know for sure, but it would make sense to do things that are grounding such as light exercise, gardening, eating, dancing, getting a massage, or taking a nice bubble bath. I think anything that is of the earth. I kind of relate that high feeling to of course not being in our bodies, and I think it can be helpful to do things that ground you.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> I don't know for sure, but it would make sense to do things that are grounding such as light exercise, gardening, eating, dancing, getting a massage, or taking a nice bubble bath. I think anything that is of the earth. I kind of relate that high feeling to of course not being in our bodies, and I think it can be helpful to do things that ground you.


I also think what is key from own personal experience is when doing any of these things is not to allow yourself to get scared of the sensation of DP/DR, or any related thoughts.


----------

